# Estimate for kitchen ceiling repair



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

I received a quote from a drywall business:

Partially Remove ceiling plaster from surrounding area where hole is present.
Apply plaster patch , tape 3-4 coat , sand and ready for paint
Labor/supplies
$1345

Paint entire ceiling 2coats only
Labor/ supplies
$675

Paint/primer cost
$85

Total cost for everything
$2100

Does that sound reasonable to repair this approx 40 sq foot area? Th pics are the same area, bot two separate places.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> I received a quote from a drywall business:
> 
> Partially Remove ceiling plaster from surrounding area where hole is present.
> Apply plaster patch , tape 3-4 coat , sand and ready for paint
> ...


That's a rip-off as far as I'm concerned!

Sheetrock is cheap, dear husband did all sheetrock work in our house, and as far as the painting quote goes, shame on whoever supplied you with the quote! 

Painting for a ceiling area that size would take no more than minutes to tackle. A quick coat of primer rolled on, followed by a coat of paint (all in the same day), with a second follow-up coat on day 2.

Gosh, at the prices I'm seeing for general maintenance, repairs, and craftsman, I'm glad hubby does all, because we wouldn't be able to afford to hire anyone at the costs I'm seeing.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm glad hubby does all, because we wouldn't be able to afford to hire anyone at the costs I'm seeing.



Send him right over - I can keep him busy for days!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2020)

The labour cost seems to be quite high, Deb. Do you know how many men will be doing the job?

Can you get another one or two estimates?


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2020)

This is the business that was working on my next-door neighbors for a few weeks. At night it looked like studio lights on over there in two downstairs rooms - probably to quicken the drying process of something. If they want almost $3000 for a 40 sq ft area in my kitchen, my neighbor must have had to pay a fortune.

I am trying to get estimates, but plaster/drywall contractors are not very common in this area.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 25, 2020)

Deb,

I never know if you are planning on keeping and repairing your house or selling it.

If I was staying put I would have someone remove the entire kitchen ceiling and replace it with a drop or grid style ceiling that would allow access to the ancient plumbing overhead.  If you do have a leak at some future date it would be easier to replace or repaint a few panels than it would be to tear out the ceiling and start over.

Drop ceilings have come a long way and some of them would be very attractive in your turn of the century home.





https://www.lowes.com/pd/Genesis-Co...VGrbICh0pAwneEAQYByABEgL3WPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Good luck!


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 25, 2020)

Seems fair for a Plaster repair. remember, this isn't Sheetrock, it's Plaster and that's a whole nother game.  
Also, I see the estimate is for painting the entire kitchen ceiling, not just the 40 sq ft. repair area. 
All in all, not too far off for a plaster expert. (try finding them these days).  
By the way, have you had the roof leak that caused this hole repaired?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> 
> I never know if you are planning on keeping and repairing your house or selling it.
> 
> ...


Wonderful choice, Aunt Bea, and then there's also embossed tin and copper ceilings, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> *Seems fair for a Plaster repair. remember, this isn't Sheetrock, it's Plaster and that's a whole nother game.*
> Also, I see the estimate is for painting the entire kitchen ceiling, not just the 40 sq ft. repair area.
> All in all, not too far off for a plaster expert. (try finding them these days).
> By the way, have you had the roof leak that caused this hole repaired?


Tear it down dear hubby says! Get rid of it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> I received a quote from a drywall business:
> 
> Partially Remove ceiling plaster from surrounding area where hole is present.
> Apply plaster patch , tape 3-4 coat , sand and ready for paint
> ...


My husband said he'd have the plaster pulled down, the ceiling dry-walled, or a nice decorative tile installed (like Aunt Bea posted), and move on to the next job.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My husband said he'd have the plaster pulled down, the ceiling dry-walled, or a nice decorative tile installed (like Aunt Bea posted), and move on to the next job.



That is what I would also do if it were mine. It would cost a little more short term, but, it would be worth it in the long run.
However, my comments were geared toward the original question of was the estimate for plaster repair reasonably fair.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 25, 2020)

Get a second and third estimate!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 25, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> That is what I would also do if it were mine. It would cost a little more short term, but, it would be worth it in the long run.
> However, my comments were geared toward the original question of was the estimate for plaster repair reasonably fair.


I do apologize, Squat.

I was doing a half dozen other things all at the same time when I posted a reply to your entry.

I agree though, well worth it in the long run.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I do apologize, Squat.
> 
> I was doing a half dozen other things all at the same time when I posted a reply to your entry.
> 
> I agree though, well worth it in the long run.



No problem. I do that a lot myself.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 25, 2020)

$2000+ dollars to fix one problem, then $5000 to fix another, then $2800 for the next issue....and on and on and on.  Making such a house liveable, and bringing it up to current codes seems almost like flushing money down the drain.


----------



## Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> $2000+ dollars to fix one problem, then $5000 to fix another, then $2800 for the next issue....and on and on and on.  Making such a house liveable, and bringing it up to current codes seems almost like flushing money down the drain.


Considering Deb has been looking at homes for around 200k and says she could pay cash.  What if she could get all the repairs & bring her home up to the latest codes done for lets say 75k and be able to stay in her  home ? 

Looking at spending 200 k vs. the potential of still having about 125 k and have a home she has lived in would be something IMO would be worth thinking about.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2020)

If I recall correctly, there are bigger, more urgent issues
Like the exterior
I'd work on those before I ever spent a dime on the interior


----------



## Don M. (Sep 26, 2020)

Knight said:


> Looking at spending 200 k vs. the potential of still having about 125 k and have a home she has lived in would be something IMO would be worth thinking about.



Yes, but some of the things she has mentioned lead me to believe that fixing that old place up would cost far more than 75K.  For example, she said she only has 20 amp (?) electrical service.  Tearing out the walls, etc., to install current code wiring, and updating her service to 200 Amps would probably cost 10's of thousands...all by itself...and that is just One of many things she has mentioned that put that old house into the worthless category.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

I feel for Deb tbh...all alone to make these huge decisions, no family to come and have a look at what's happening and give a second opinion... good thing we're here...


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

I always have trouble making decisions - that's why nothing ever gets done. I attribute it to living with my parents all my life. They made all the decisions. When my mom finally passed 14 years ago, she left an adult in age and a toddler in mentality.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

I was telling my cousin about all my home maintenance problems. He says he knows a guy who is kind of a handyman, he isn't insured, though. If he takes a header off a ladder, it will be my liability.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I was telling my cousin about all my home maintenance problems. He says he knows a guy who is kind of a handyman, he isn't insured, though. If he takes a header off a ladder, it will be my liability.


You could actually take out insurance for him. If it's anything like the UK a Million pound public liability policy will cost just a few pounds (dollars)


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

I would have to talk with my home insurance underwriter and see if repair people are covered on my policy. I can never make heads or tails out of insurance policy gobbledegook.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> I always have trouble making decisions - that's why nothing ever gets done. I attribute it to living with my parents all my life. They made all the decisions. When my mom finally passed 14 years ago, she left an adult in age and a toddler in mentality.


Don't put yourself down!  You have more sense than that.  You're not a toddler in mentality.  No, no.


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2020)

Then why can't I make decisions that other people do not seem to have trouble making?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Then why can't I make decisions that other people do not seem to have trouble making?


Many people are anxious about decision making.  They usually try not to let others know about it.  It's like some Facebook pages.  Most people aren't usually that happy.  It's the life they want people to think they live.  There's no 'normal.'  We've all got something.


----------



## Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Yes, but some of the things she has mentioned lead me to believe that fixing that old place up would cost far more than 75K.  For example, she said she only has 20 amp (?) electrical service.  Tearing out the walls, etc., to install current code wiring, and updating her service to 200 Amps would probably cost 10's of thousands...all by itself...and that is just One of many things she has mentioned that put that old house into the worthless category.


Suppose walls, wiring & labor was 50k that still leaves 25k for the other repairs. But just for grins & giggles lets put the other repairs at 50k or a total of 100k. She would still be 100k less than the cash she was considering spending on another place. Lets go even more lets use 150k as a total output to stay in her mortgage free home that she wants . A 50k nest egg left and still in her home. It depends on what she sees as value to her. 

She would end up with a home that should last her the rest of her life.


----------



## Knight (Sep 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Then why can't I make decisions that other people do not seem to have trouble making?


You obviously haven't had to make expensive decisions all your life. If it were me & moving was not really what I wanted I'd seek out a master construction contractor to give an estimate on all your needed repairs. Once you know what the cost to update & repair everything is. You can decide if you want to be penny wise and pound foolish with your health & well being.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2020)

Talking to the handyman might be an easy place to start.

Start digging the hole now so if he does take a header off the ladder you'll be ready. 

I agree with Knight!

Spend some money and time with the handyman, your cousin, or preferably a reputable builder to make a plan for the house and what things need to be done in what order for your safety and comfort.  Set a realistic budget, make sure that the funds are available, and will not impact your day-to-day living then dig in one project at a time in a way that will allow you to stop at any point along the way if your health or plans change.

If the plan is too daunting or if the number is too big then cut your losses buy or rent a more manageable place and sell your parent's house as-is.

The most important thing is to stop torturing yourself with worry and indecision.  Start making decisions that will help you move forward even if a few of them turn out to be bad decisions it's better than being stuck in the same place for the rest of your life.

Good luck!


----------



## Devi (Sep 26, 2020)

And there is also: "Perfect is the enemy of good."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_is_the_enemy_of_good

And try not to get stuck in "analysis paralysis."

Just some things to think about.


----------



## Jules (Sep 26, 2020)

Someone suggested that you buy a well-built newer house with a large garage so you can keep your sale items set up permanently.  I believe they also commented that you’ll want to avoid stairs.

Plan for the future.  What will you physically need to be safe and comfortable. 

If you don’t like making decisions now, it’ll even be worse with a reno.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 26, 2020)

@*debodun,* is that ceiling damage from a leaking roof?  Would your homeowner's insurance pay for a portion of the cost?

BTW, to answer your question:  the amount seems fair to me, as it is plaster and not drywall.


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2020)

It's not water damage - it is mechanical damage. I had to have the drainpipe to the tub replaced and the plumbers knocked out the ceiling to get to the pipes.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Knight said:


> Suppose walls, wiring & labor was 50k that still leaves 25k for the other repairs. But just for grins & giggles lets put the other repairs at 50k or a total of 100k. She would still be 100k less than the cash she was considering spending on another place. Lets go even more lets use 150k as a total output to stay in her mortgage free home that she wants . A 50k nest egg left and still in her home. It depends on what she sees as value to her.
> 
> She would end up with a home that should last her the rest of her life.


You're forgetting that she'd receive funds when selling her current house.  She'd also be moving someplace that's already updated and in good repair, which itself is worth a lot.  Homes need constant tending and repair.  The older the home the more tending and repair.      

Having done it a few times, I know that living with major home repairs is an interruptive pain in the neck at best. And that's assuming you get along well, aren't overly persnickety or second-guessing every detail of the work, don't let it get under your skin when work is delayed or workers fail to show up for a few days running, and don't approach the experience from the position that they're incompetent, overcharging you, going through your things, or stealing your treasures.

With all due respect, @debodun, your earlier comments about other work done on your property shows you don't have the temperament and/or life experience to have your home redone. Not everyone does. It's not a criticism. I grew up with handymen and contractors doing work on my parents' home so I'm comfortable with it. By your reports, your mother was suspicious of people working in her home, so that was how you were trained.

One of the greatest freedoms in life is learning who we are and behaving accordingly rather than trying to force a square peg into a round hole. Your best bet would be to get your house appraised and think about moving.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> Then why can't I make decisions that other people do not seem to have trouble making?


Pretty sure deb has me on ignore
But....I must comment;

The decisions are weighty ones
Doubt any of us make snap/easy conclusions when it comes to this kinda stuff

Not sure if it was mentioned here, but inspections/appraisals help in those decisions.
*Pest/dry rot*; a few hundred dollars, is rather invaluable
That'd be where to start

Other than that, paint, plaster and spotty cosmetic repairs are just lipstick on a pig


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2020)

This has been going on for years now.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> Then why can't I make decisions that other people do not seem to have trouble making?


 We all have difficulties making important decisions 


Pepper said:


> Many people are anxious about decision making.  They usually try not to let others know about it.  It's like some Facebook pages.  Most people aren't usually that happy.  It's the life they want people to think they live.  There's no 'normal.'  We've all got something.


Thats right. All people have problems with decision making. Most people are just more pretentious about it. As my husband often says..... I hope your life is as good as you pretend it to be on Facebook.
I’m not going to comment about what I think you should do since you’re in the US. Lol
but I wish you the best.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> This has been going on for years now.


yes it has, but I think things have got quite a bit worse this last few months


----------



## 911 (Sep 28, 2020)

debodun said:


> It's not water damage - it is mechanical damage. I had to have the drainpipe to the tub replaced and the plumbers knocked out the ceiling to get to the pipes.


I hate to say this without first looking at the job, but that's one heckuva' hole to get at the pipes. I did my sister's kitchen and bathroom ceilings last year and didn't come close to spending that much. I used 1/2" drywall and some tape, a box of screws, and feathered it with some really nice ready made plaster before sanding and after a few days, I painted it. Good job, I thought. I did use my son to hold the drywall while I screwed it in place. It was cheaper than renting a drywall lifter. 

Does your church have a committee of people that does odds and ends for the elderly or disabled?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2020)

911 said:


> Does your church have a committee of people that does odds and ends for the elderly or disabled?



Not a committee _per se. _There are some handymen in the congregation, but are not insured and some several have serious health problems and are not working at the moment.

Some of the holes in the ceiling were "exploratory" since the plumbers weren't sure exactly where the pipes were.


----------



## needshave (Oct 5, 2020)

Deb,

I think that is way to high, I do all my own work, I never hire anyone to do anything, so I have no history with contractors to use as a reference, But.....My mother in law has almost the same problem ceiling in the family room. The room 15 x 40. She had a ceiling problem with leak from the roof before I put another roof on. The ceiling area that was damaged was an area 4 x 12. The drywall was cut out, ceiling had new drywall put in and a new led light, that was not there before and it was installed above the entrance door. Drywall then spackled, damaged insulation replaced. prime coat put on ceiling, two coats of flat, and all the walls given two coats of paint, pictures put back up, furniture put back in position. This is a contractor, not a friend.  My mother in law paid for all the parts and pieces, came to $280.00 and she paid $200.00 in labor. I dont live close to the Mother in Law, and she just gave me the prices over the phone and I though I would share. Not sure how long it took to finish. For your reference....


----------



## Bethea (Oct 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> This is the business that was working on my next-door neighbors for a few weeks. At night it looked like studio lights on over there in two downstairs rooms - probably to quicken the drying process of something. If they want almost $3000 for a 40 sq ft area in my kitchen, my neighbor must have had to pay a fortune.
> 
> I am trying to get estimates, but plaster/drywall contractors are not very common in this area.


Do you know your neighbor well enough to ask them about the work they had done? Seems awfully expensive.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Some of the holes in the ceiling were "exploratory" since the plumbers weren't sure exactly where the pipes were.


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2020)

Bethea said:


> Do you know your neighbor well enough to ask them about the work they had done?



No, and in fact contractors I've contacted that have worked for them refuse to work for me or quote a very high price.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 6, 2020)

I've always hired ASHI certified home inspectors when purchasing a home.  I put in the contract when I put down earnest money "contingent on satisfactory home inspection" or something to that effect.

Have a home inspector detail absolutely everything that needs repaired/updated, then take the report to general contractors who do everything.   Hiring a general contractor to do a complete overhaul would solve the problem of people not wanting to travel from the nearest city to do piecemeal small jobs.   It would be worth the while of a general contractor to travel to your town because it would be a high dollar job.

If you go the route of having a general contractor come in and overhaul the home, you would have to move out of the house for a few months.  My cousins recently did that type of overhaul of an older home and there's no way you can live onsite for a job like that.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

@debodun, Here is an eternal truism:  *In life you either get what you want or the reasons why you don't have it. * 

You've got lots of reasons why you don't have what you claim you want: A safe home in good repair.

You can either hold onto all your "good" reasons until the town condemns your house, you die, or you become so frail you can no longer live there. Or you can let them go and actually change your situation. 

Your choice.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 6, 2020)

Thought of something else, @debodun    You can hire an ASHI certified home inspector to periodically review the work as your home is rehabbed if you decide to do a total overhaul.

I hired a home inspector for the first home I ever made an offer on.  He found some jerry-rigged plumbing that the seller had not disclosed.  Turns out she had hired him to periodically inspect the new home she was building.   After I got his report for the house she was selling, she went to her new home site when he was there and gave him a cussin'.  He told me about it and said he told her she hired him for the new home only, and that he wasn't in the business of writing fake reports for shifty sellers.   He told her she was free to drop him and hire another home inspector.  She didn't because he was the best in the area which is why she and I had hired him in the first place.


----------



## Knight (Oct 6, 2020)

How long now have various people made good recommendations? Then see reply's that have excuses for why that won't work.

Deb has described her home as a disaster with pictures. Other posts demonstrating how hoarders live. At one time posted she is willing to pay 200k in cash for another home. Suspicious of neighbors, doesn't like people that look but don't buy at her yard sales. So that leaves us with either ignoring her or reading her various posts for entertainment. I opt for reading because I'm certain Deb is a great lady just unable to cope with parting with the home & belongings she was left with.

I guess Deb's posts are like seeing a traffic accident, slowing down to see what happened.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 6, 2020)

needshave said:


> Deb,
> 
> I think that is way to high, I do all my own work, I never hire anyone to do anything, so I have no history with contractors to use as a reference, But.....My mother in law has almost the same problem ceiling in the family room. The room 15 x 40. She had a ceiling problem with leak from the roof before I put another roof on. The ceiling area that was damaged was an area 4 x 12. The drywall was cut out, ceiling had new drywall put in and a new led light, that was not there before and it was installed above the entrance door. Drywall then spackled, damaged insulation replaced. prime coat put on ceiling, two coats of flat, and all the walls given two coats of paint, pictures put back up, furniture put back in position. This is a contractor, not a friend.  My mother in law paid for all the parts and pieces, came to $280.00 and she paid $200.00 in labor. I dont live close to the Mother in Law, and she just gave me the prices over the phone and I though I would share. Not sure how long it took to finish. For your reference....



You're talking about mother in laws drywall repair or replace and you would be correct except... Plaster is a whole different game. Trust me. This coming from someone who has had to do plaster work in the past. Dealing with lathe and plaster is not for the faint of heart and you'll be hard pressed to find a modern contractor who will even consider it.


----------



## needshave (Oct 6, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> You're talking about mother in laws drywall repair or replace and you would be correct except... Plaster is a whole different game. Trust me. This coming from someone who has had to do plaster work in the past. Dealing with lathe and plaster is not for the faint of heart and you'll be hard pressed to find a modern contractor who will even consider it.


I live in a 1890 gothic revival, I own two others buildings all build before 1900. I'm well versed in the repair and replacement of lath, plastered walls, horse hair plaster walls in radii of arched entrances and concrete wash up walls over soft brick.  As well as fabric transfer to concrete walls that are used in all brick interior walls where no 2x4's are used. I know the difference. If I  wanted to find a contractor to repair the plaster in any of those places I know of three contractors that do it and do it often. But I do it myself, its not that difficult.  Additionally my comments addressed Plaster board and only plasterboard and was provided as a reference.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)

needshave said:


> I live in a 1890 gothic revival, I own two others buildings all build before 1900. I'm well versed in the repair and replacement of lath, plastered walls, horse hair plaster walls in radii of arched entrances and concrete wash up walls over soft brick.  As well as fabric transfer to concrete walls that are used in all brick interior walls where no 2x4's are used. I know the difference. If I  wanted to find a contractor to repair the plaster in any of those places I know of three contractors that do it and do it often. But I do it myself, its not that difficult.  Additionally my comments addressed Plaster board and only plasterboard and was provided as a reference.


@needshave    Would love to see photos of your home.   You sound like the perfect person to help @debodun.


----------



## needshave (Oct 6, 2020)

Pamela,
I would be most happen to help, if she wants me to.

I will try to find a picture of the house and see if i can post it.  Thanks for writing.


----------



## Knight (Oct 6, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> @needshave    Would love to see photos of your home.   You sound like the perfect person to help @debodun.


You are right. A person with overall experience would be a great help to Deb. Of course if it were only the kitchen that needed repair a once & done project it wouldn't pay
needshave to be that person.

He might be interested if redoing the roof. Repairs to the windows & under all the windows where the rotted wood is causing problems. The brickwork falling out, rewiring the 10 room home to 200 amp service or whatever the code calls for where she lives. The cellar that has water in it when it rains, repaint the exterior where a handyman used cheap paint that is peeling. Last upgrade the plumbing that is failing. 

And do all that while Deb watches him & crew so they don't steal all her yard sale items.


----------



## needshave (Oct 6, 2020)

Not totally sure of what you're saying here, or not saying, But If I can help her, I would be glad to.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)

needshave said:


> Not totally sure of what you're saying here, or not saying, But If I can help her, I would be glad to.


Thank you for being so considerate and kind, @needshave .


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)

needshave said:


> Pamela,
> I would be most happen to help, if she wants me to.
> 
> I will try to find a picture of the house and see if i can post it.  Thanks for writing.


Whenever you get a chance @needshave, no hurry for the photos.  Let's wait and see what @debodun replies.   I'd be happy to have someone as yourself help me if I was in the same circumstances as Deb.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 6, 2020)

_*Waiting on Deb.....*_


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Then why can't I make decisions that other people do not seem to have trouble making?



Because you're trying to act as your own contractor for a home overhaul that needs a general contractor ...a task that's beyond most people without tech savvy, a sound knowledge base of contracts, building codes and great people management skills.

More about general contractors.


.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Then why can't I make decisions that other people do not seem to have trouble making?





AnnieA said:


> Because you're trying to act as your own contractor for a home overhaul that needs a general contractor ...a task that's beyond most people without tech savvy, a sound knowledge base of contracts, building codes and great people management skills.



aaaand battling a severe case of skinflintitis


----------



## Knight (Oct 7, 2020)

needshave said:


> Not totally sure of what you're saying here, or not saying, But If I can help her, I would be glad to.


Trying to say that the knowledge you have would be exactly what Deb needs. You seem to be capable enough to be a general contractor for all the repair needed to make her home safe & livable. There have been several different threads by Deb with photos of all the problems she has ignored. 

 Deb posts pics of and her description of the deterioration she basically needs a rebuild. 

Deb as you can see lives in upstate N Y so putting together a comprehensive overhaul crew may take travel by sub contractors to make the repairs needed. 

Deb seems like a good person but in her posts she comes across as a person not that friendly with neighbors & according to her, mistrusting of anyone doing work for her. So even if you volunteered to go there for free and set up a cost to bring her home to being livable by normal standards you might wish you were not so generous with your skills.


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> _*Waiting on Deb.....*_
> 
> 
> View attachment 126631


Reply to what?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Reply to what?


Post 52..I think ..


----------



## macgeek (Oct 7, 2020)

id get 2 more estimates to get an idea if the first person was in the same ball park or trying to rip you off price wise.


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2020)

These guys are the only drywall/plaster repairers open in my area right now. I looked at other Websites of this type of contractor and they are listed as being "temporarily closed".

How can I tell what Post 52 is?


----------



## Liberty (Oct 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> This is the business that was working on my next-door neighbors for a few weeks. At night it looked like studio lights on over there in two downstairs rooms - probably to quicken the drying process of something. If they want almost $3000 for a 40 sq ft area in my kitchen, my neighbor must have had to pay a fortune.
> 
> I am trying to get estimates, but plaster/drywall contractors are not very common in this area.


Do you have a  nextdoor.com community website in your area?  If so, you can go on there and ask for good handyman referrals.


----------



## macgeek (Oct 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> How can I tell what Post 52 is?



see the post numbers on the right side of each post? just look for post 52.


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2020)

macgeek said:


> see the post numbers on the right side of each post? just look for post 52.


Never even noticed those.


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2020)

I did look into nextdoor.com - I get the message that they cannot validate my address. This is a screenshot with the info I enteerd erased.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Reply to what?


@debobun  To hopefully see if he is able to give you some pointers and/or help you deciding what to do, I suppose.


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2020)

I appreciate the advice everyone is offering. Too much, though, can result in analysis paralysis especially with my personality. I may have to wait until more businesses re-open.


----------



## macgeek (Oct 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> I appreciate the advice everyone is offering. Too much, though, can result in analysis paralysis especially with my personality



analysis paralysis... I know it all too well.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2020)

And the beat goes on...


----------



## Liberty (Oct 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> I did look into nextdoor.com - I get the message that they cannot validate my address. This is a screenshot with the info I enteerd erased.
> 
> View attachment 126712


Did you contact Nextdoor Support?  Do that and they'll fix it I bet.


----------



## Knight (Oct 7, 2020)

StarSong said:


> And the beat goes on...


On & On at least for now. At some point trying to be helpful concerning home repair the helpful will stop trying.

Almost hate to see summer over. We'll have to wait until next year for pics of the same yard sale item's.

Between home repair & yard sale being beat to death this thread may end soon. But there is a potential for what to do about car problems to be next. We can hope for multi posts with pics about the problems & why they can't be fixed. Might even be treated to pics of cars that can be paid for with cash.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 13, 2020)

If I were in Deb's shoes, the first decision for me would be whether I REALLY wanted to remain in that house or find something easier to live in and maintain, especially in light of the stairs, which will almost inevitably become a problem to get up and down, and the difficulty she has in getting good services where she is and her reluctance to travel more than just a few miles for medical care, shopping, etc.  It will also almost inevitably come to pass that she will no longer be able to do her yard work, snow shoveling, etc., herself.  The differences in what you are able to do at, say 60, and between what you are able to do at 70 and beyond, are huge.

If I did decide to stay in that house, and had the money to do it, I'd hire a general contractor and spring for the money to get it all done at once -- I mean as that is possible, over a relatively short period of time -- and be done with it.  IMHO piecemeal fixing of this or that is a bad idea, as there will always be something else or the fixing of one problem leads to another (as the fixing of the tub drain led to the ceiling problem).

If I were in her shoes I know what I would do.  I'd sell that old house or the land it sits on or whatever and get out from under that albatross.  I'd dump all the old yard sale stuff, too.  I'd find a smaller place easier to live in and maintain, minus all the clutter, and relax and enjoy the rest of my life. 

But then, that's just me.


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2020)

I've been looking. The problem is that there aren't that many houses for sale around here. An I am particular about what type - it has to be at leat 1000 but not more than 1500 sq ft, be one story and have at least a one-car garage. By the time I apply those filters, the field is eliminated. I found 3 this summer, but by the time I did, they had been sold. Two years ago I looked into senior housing apartments. The rents are astronomical and those places have too many rules - I am used to living by my own rules. For instance, I like to sleep with the TV on, but they may have a "lights out" by 11 pm rule.


----------



## Knight (Oct 13, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> If I were in Deb's shoes, the first decision for me would be whether I REALLY wanted to remain in that house or find something easier to live in and maintain, especially in light of the stairs, which will almost inevitably become a problem to get up and down, and the difficulty she has in getting good services where she is and her reluctance to travel more than just a few miles for medical care, shopping, etc.  It will also almost inevitably come to pass that she will no longer be able to do her yard work, snow shoveling, etc., herself.  The differences in what you are able to do at, say 60, and between what you are able to do at 70 and beyond, are huge.
> 
> If I did decide to stay in that house, and had the money to do it, I'd hire a general contractor and spring for the money to get it all done at once -- I mean as that is possible, over a relatively short period of time -- and be done with it.  IMHO piecemeal fixing of this or that is a bad idea, as there will always be something else or the fixing of one problem leads to another (as the fixing of the tub drain led to the ceiling problem).
> 
> ...


That was recommended several times but ignored. She claims to be able to pay cash for a home that was listed at a little over 200k but can't see the value in repairing all that is wrong with her home.  Considering home values there, if she did quality repairs that made her home saleable IMO she could recoup money spent when the things you mention became a reality.

Fear of moving for whatever reason limits Deb. There are homes in many areas of America the fit her requirements for less than 100k and lower taxes. Selling for whatever she could get would probably pay for moving expenses including packing all her yard sale items. But at her age & never having lived other than where she lives now relocating probably isn't something she could handle mentally. 

We live in a rancher that is saleable for twice plus what we paid for it. I expect to croak before my wife so the plan is for her to sell & move to a condo. She will probably be in her 80's with no fear of moving.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 13, 2020)

Knight said:


> That was recommended several times but ignored. She claims to be able to pay cash for a home that was listed at a little over 200k but can't see the value in repairing all that is wrong with her home.  Considering home values there, if she did quality repairs that made her home saleable IMO she could recoup money spent when the things you mention became a reality.
> 
> Fear of moving for whatever reason limits Deb. There are homes in many areas of America the fit her requirements for less than 100k and lower taxes. Selling for whatever she could get would probably pay for moving expenses including packing all her yard sale items. But at her age & never having lived other than where she lives now relocating probably isn't something she could handle mentally.
> 
> We live in a rancher that is saleable for twice plus what we paid for it. I expect to croak before my wife so the plan is for her to sell & move to a condo. She will probably be in her 80's with no fear of moving.


She is never going to move, never.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 13, 2020)

But here is a thought @debodun, you want to keep your money.  Take out a mortgage on your house to repair it.  Repair the house, pay on the mortgage, and when you die the bank can have the house.  If you live long enough to pay a 30 year mortgage off, well, then you still have your house.

Also, when the bank does an assessment on the house in its current state, you will know what it would sell for without repairs. Rent an apartment during the repairs and see how you like apartment living.


----------

